
Reading Uber’s Internal Emails [Uber Bug Bounty Report Worth $10,000] - uranium238
http://blog.pentestnepal.tech/post/149985438982/reading-ubers-internal-emails-uber-bug-bounty
======
uranium238
How I read internal Uber emails and got paid $10,000

------
ArtDev
Well done

